# Vertical vs. Horizontal: Which neck tags are easier to relable?



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

Between these two types of neck tags 'vertical' (the standard kind sewn from the top) and 'horizontal' (sewn in 2 places, on each side). Which would you consider to be an easier and quicker relabeling process???

I have been selling shirts with the manufacture label in them for some time now. I want to venture into custom labels by buying labels online and then sewing them in myself. To start I want relable only what I sell in stores and the shirts I sell online will continue to have manufacturer labels. SO...of these two types labels which would be more time consuming to 'install'? 

I want to buy a small desktop sewing machine like this (Michley Lil' Sew & Sew Mini Sewing Machine - Walmart.com) and time matters between ripping the seam, pulling out the old label and installing my own how long does it generally take per piece and which is easier and less time consuming?

THANKS!

HERE ARE PICS OF THE TYPES OF LABELS I AM REFERRING TO FOR REFERENCE:

VERTICAL:









HORIZONTAL:


----------

